# OpenSolaris 2009.06 installieren



## Punkbanana (23. April 2011)

Hi

wollte mir auf den Laptop Opensolaris als betriebssystem installieren. Hab eine Live Cd mit OpenSolaris 2009.06 x86 gemacht und von dieser auch gebootet. Bis jetzt trat noch kein Fehler auf im Grub menü hab ich OpenSolaris 2009.06 (also die Grafische Version) ausgewählt und gewartet bist OpenSolaris bootet nun hab ich als Keyboard layout und Sprache Deutsch ausgewählt. Nun fragt er mich nach dem Login ich gebe jack als username und jack als pw ein. Nun kommt jack@opensolaris: aber hier weiss ich nicht wies weiter geht den auf den videos die ich gesehen hab kam nachdem Login direkt OpenSolaris mit der Install Verknüpfung.

was muss ich nun tun?


mfg


----------



## Bauer87 (23. April 2011)

Du bist eingeloggt, nur halt ohne grafische Oberfläche. Tippe mal „startx“ ein.

PS: Afaik wird Opensolaris seit der Übernahme von Sun durch Oracle nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## s|n|s (24. April 2011)

2009.06, Die Version ist von 2010. Warum unbedingt OpenSolaris und nicht Fedora oder Ubuntu?


----------



## mauorrizze (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn's ein Unix sein soll: OpenIndiana (basierend auf illumos) ist glaub der community-fork bzw. Nachfolger von OpenSolaris und um einiges aktueller. Aber ja, Linuxe wie Ubuntu sind einfacher zu bedienen als Einstieg. ZFS gibt's in Linux aber immer noch nicht wirklich


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn man unbedingt ZFS braucht, kann man aber auch lieber ein aktuelles *BSD nehmen als ein nicht mehr wirklich unterstütztes System wie OpenSolaris.


----------

